# Pike in south georgia???



## dfle1986 (Dec 16, 2011)

My friend caught this yesterday in the Flint around Albany. After looking online the closest fish I have found is a Northern Pike. I have never seen one of these in South Georgia so I was just wondering if anybody else has had an encounter with one or if it is actually another kind of fish. All feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## fredw (Dec 16, 2011)

That's a chain pickeral.....most commonly referred to as a jack or jackfish in the part of south Georgia I grew up in.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 16, 2011)

chainpickerel, jack fish.....they are very common here in ga.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2011)

Very good eatin` too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2011)

Do NOT lip 'em . . . :nono:


----------



## jackherber (Dec 16, 2011)

They are the smallest cousin to the northerns and muskies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2011)

jackherber said:


> They are the smallest cousin to the northerns and muskies.





What about the grass and redfin?


----------



## mdgmc84 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have wanted to catch one so bad for a while. haven't yet. but then again i haven't fished anywhere i have a good chance to catch em. a roommate of mine did catch one in a small pond one day with a buzzbait. it was pretty big.


----------



## blindhog (Dec 16, 2011)

Back in my youth in Albany I fished every creek close around.  They are everywhere. specially redfins.


----------



## coltday (Dec 16, 2011)

Guess Mill Pond between Pearson and Homerville on the county line is home of the state record! Just so happen we have a boat house out there!


----------



## shoalbass (Dec 16, 2011)

Go to seminole and throw a crankbait with flash or a spinner bait with orange or yellow and it is on like doonkey kong.  Fun to catch scarry to take off the hook.


----------



## Wander (Dec 16, 2011)

mdgmc84...
About two months back I was at Lake Russell at Paradise PFA and saw several very large Jacks swimming in the shallows not far from the boat ramp.  I could not get them to bite anything however...


----------



## Chuckleberry FIN (Dec 16, 2011)

Wander said:


> mdgmc84...
> About two months back I was at Lake Russell at Paradise PFA and saw several very large Jacks swimming in the shallows not far from the boat ramp.  I could not get them to bite anything however...



I haven't seen a jackfish yet that could pass up a chance at a spinnerbait !  They have destroyed at least 10 lures of mine in the last two years.  And they will often nip the end off of my soft plastics too.  And their teeth can eat through 50 lb braided line.  

I have started keeping and eating them out of sheer revenge ... and because they taste great too !


----------



## mdgmc84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wander said:


> mdgmc84...
> About two months back I was at Lake Russell at Paradise PFA and saw several very large Jacks swimming in the shallows not far from the boat ramp.  I could not get them to bite anything however...



I saw several of them in one of the smaller ponds once, and they wouldn't take anything either.


----------



## craig00 (Dec 18, 2011)

houston lake in warner robins is full of them.


----------



## krisjack (Dec 20, 2011)

I caught one of these things few years ago while bream fishing with worms lol in mucklalee creek down the road from me.I dont fish the creek anymore since I bank fish for bass and to my knowledge there are not that many bass in that 195 bridge area althought someone has told me they have caught many bass there I havent had that same luck tho.Dont know much about creek fishing since I have fished ponds most of my life.


----------



## dannyoneal68 (Dec 21, 2011)

coltday said:


> Guess Mill Pond between Pearson and Homerville on the county line is home of the state record! Just so happen we have a boat house out there!



That fish is actually the world record! If anybody wants to know a good place to catch 'em, Brier Creek is full of 'em.  Great eating.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Dec 21, 2011)

Is there anyplace up here in north Ga to catch them? I've lived and fished here for 25 years and never seen one before. It would be cool to catch something odd and different.


----------



## gamuddawg151 (Dec 21, 2011)

Can't imagine a place with out a jack in it. I catch as many jack as I do bass in brier creek. Tear your lures up but fun to catch.


----------



## txranger (Dec 21, 2011)

Plenty of them in Lake Burton.


----------



## breampole (Dec 21, 2011)

*jack*

They like the shallows and have a terrifying habit of following a lure unbeknown to you and striking just as you are about to lift your lure from the water.  I love to catch and eat them.  Have caught more in the creeks and ox bows than the river here in Altamaha country.


----------



## wackemstackem (Dec 22, 2011)

the world record for this fish was caught in 1968 I think out of Guess Mill Pond in Clinch and Person counties in south Georgia. It was 9.8 lbs and still holds today


----------



## coltday (Dec 22, 2011)

wackemstackem said:


> the world record for this fish was caught in 1968 I think out of Guess Mill Pond in Clinch and Person counties in south Georgia. It was 9.8 lbs and still holds today



Your correct, I forgot it was a world record. We have a boat house on the Guest Mill Pond and it is one of the most beautiful places. Fishing is tough unless you REALLY know where to go, but it is loaded with jack fish and huge bluegill and stumpknockers.


----------

